# Hey There I'm Terry!



## Terry85 (Sep 21, 2006)

Heylo everyone my names terry and i am a new memba of cat forum, it's a cool site, oh and blah blah blah, i am 14 and i live in Texas! i have 3 cats, and they are soooooo very cute. er....anyways i hope to meet new peeps on this site very soon!!!!  oh ya and i have come to make the site a better place and sooo please add rpg's they are fun and they really do make people cheerful!!! rcat 

Lol these are kewl!!! :wiggle okay i need to stop!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, post pictures of your cats if you can!


----------



## Terry85 (Sep 21, 2006)

i am very sorry for i am on a library computer and cant get pictures darn nammit!!! but it's cool. i dont need pictures for people to understand how cute my kitties are!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hope we get to see some pictures later on then. Welcome to the forum Terry


----------



## Terry85 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yup Thanks.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Terry. Welcome to the forums. Enjoy!


----------

